# Halti Problems!!!



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

So I bought a Halti for my 14 month old GSD female. She dosen't heel on walks or really heel at all. She just pulls and pulls. And I tried the positive training meathods where you turn and go the other way when they pull and i was using a choke chain(NO pinch ones!!! ahhh) too. But after researching the halti and finding out more about it I decided to get one(they went on sale too!)

So I get it home, it's a size 4. And I put it on her and it just keeps slipping off. She will pull it of with her paw but it is still a little loose. The collar part is fine, but around her nose it is loose. I don't think we can use size 2, it might be too small. What do you think I should do? When you guys used the halti what where your experiences?


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I use a size 3 and if fits great on both my boys, one weighs about 60#'s and the other weighs about 70#'s now. I love it and they work really well in it. 
If you pm me I will send you some pics with it on one of my boys.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Here is a picture with it on my 7 month old pup, Size 3.
Hope these pictures help.


----------



## FaithsMom (Nov 30, 2008)

What's the difference between a Halti and a Gentle Leader?


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

i just got the gentle leader. i luv it so far, but i was using it all wrong. leaving storm have too much leash. the trick is to only give him a little bit of leash and to train him to walk at a heal. stupid me was letting him lead, duh!!! i took him to obedience and they did choker training, but after a while he just started to strangle himself with it. 

i think the halti is different in that the halti tightens and loosens, so when it loosens the reward is there. the gentle leader doesn't. you have to apply pressure on the leash with the gentle leader.

am i right guys? that's what my boss at the store told me anyway.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. I just figured it out. The collar part, on the neck, was waaaaaaay to loose. I didn't know it was supposed to be closer to the ears. I also didn't know that the collar part would affect the noseband area. So all better!!! She can't get it off, and she is adjuesting too it. She still fights it, but this is just day 2. I tried it with our older dog(who does pull a little) but she HATED it. So I'll keep working with both of them. 

I saw the gentle leader. I didn't like it. It has a little clamp so you can't give and take with the collar. It just stays at the same length. The Halti, in my opinion, is better and easyier. The gentle leader dosen't release. But I hope people don't think it's a muzzle! Which I'm sure they will, we'll just have to explain. sigggghhh.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

They will...when Anna went through her fear phase, we got a GL to help control her on walks (she was also pulling) and people would be liie "Why's that dog wearing a muzzle?!?!) and I had to inform them the whole head collar thing. So get ready, people will freak out, since most people don't know what they are.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

had to just readjust storm's gentle leader because it was making a little mark on his muzzle. took him out and lo and behold, a neighbor said look at the muzzle!!! people are so stupid. don't they know that a muzzle is more then a thin, cheesy piece of nylon loosely across the nose. geez. storm has a basket muzzle, now that's a muzzle!!! lol!!

ya know my boss likes the halti better. i think i went with the GL because it was the first one invented and i liked the fact that it came with the dvd. maybe i'll pick up a halti from the store and see if i like that better. it seemed more complicated though.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I used treats when I first put the halti on, then I would have them wear it when they ate and that was a big treat for them.
The halti sure saves my arm and shoulder with all that pulling.
I love it. I would recommend it to anyone.









My GF and I went to the Columbus Pet Expo on Saturday and there 
were tons of dogs wearing gentle leaders and working very well with them on.

I still have & use my first Halti from the 1980's LOL 
The one in the picture is a new one but when we started I 
was using my first halti. LOL


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

it does save the arm!!! lol, lol!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I heope the Halti helps you and your dog to gain some control-- and then to be able to learn to move together as one.

With my GSD, I gently, carefully trained him to gradually become accustomed to the Halti..........................

......... and he simply, happily, set his head and bulled stubbornly right along down the street anyway, dragging me. 

Working on my leadership skills helped!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Well after reading this thread I thought I would give it a try again.I bought the Halti today at Tractor Supply.I tried one when Athena was little and she hated it.I tried for a week and couldn't get her to get off the ground or pawing it off.The one I tried before had the clasp so it was always as tight as you put it on.I like this one better because already after one walk she has learned that if she walks nice she has nothing around her muzzle and if she fights it tightens.I have gone through obedience with her and practiced heeling since she was a little pup and have not been able to get her to do it nicely.I am usually constantly correcting her and my arm kills after a short walk.I hope this is my answer to nice relaxing walks.We'll see if the rain gives us breaks this week.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

allieG, there are various alterations on the Gentle Leader idea. There is the Halti and the kumalong. my boss prefers the halt because it does give the reward of staying loose when the dog is behaving properly. she claimed that the Gentle leader doesn't do this, but i notice when storm pulls it does tighten up and when he's walking nice it's loose. it takes a little getting used to, but this is the only tool that i can really enjoy a nice relaxing walk without having to worry about choking storm and i think this in turn transfers to the dog. storm even seems more relaxed. hope you have as good results as i have had!!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I made a new thread on my experience.I bought the Halti and I agree it self corrects the dog.I am loving it so far now if the rain would go away we could do some more walking.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1031255


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

i know, it's only 50 here today and cloudy, but the wind is making it feel like fall again, brrrrr......i declined on my walk with storm today. he's not liking it. might have to bundle and just do it!!! lol, lol!!! glad it's working!!!!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Yesterday we just made it back in time for the rain.I would have been P Od if I was still out walking when it came down.


----------

